# Back to Back Bareback.



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Why in the world would you ever do this to your horse? your horse is a saint to tolerate that much weight and that guy of ridiculousness. You should be ashamed of yourself for putting that up on the web. Poor animal.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my sister weighs 70 pounds. and i weight 107. i'm pretty sure heavier people get on horses every day.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

The horse can hold the weight fine. if she really didnt like it she would have thrown them off. 
its not like they do it every day, theyre just having a bit of fun. 
maybe helmets & some sort of restraint on the horse would have been a good idea, 
but its their own choice. no harm done as far as i can see


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

I saw nothing threatening to injure the horse either. Perhaps for a larger weight this would get uncomfortable if they stayed there all day but it took just few minutes....
The only surprise however was that was expecting the horse to be moving somewhere.

As for being ridiculous, my wild guess would be that a horse finds us equally ridiculous when goofing around on his back and when....getting married or reading Bleak House, for example. I doubt they can even grasp the concept.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

That horse is amazing. Lol. That made me laugh.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

We have a class for this in my 4-H show! It's my absolute favorite class other than contesting ones. This year my friend and I got second. We do it by turning and facing each other then she stands up and I go between her legs. It's an absolute blast!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought that was pretty cool to be honest, and the horse seems fine with it!
Wish Lottie could stand that still :')


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I found our video. Blue was being mare-ish that day and decided to try to sabotage us by moving, lol. We tried a few different times to switch, and then I told Teddi my idea and it worked. She wasn't in any pain, just didn't want to stand there. She was ready to go home.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks guys. i didn't see any harm in it either. and our horses probably think we're dumb jumping jumps, and roping cows. or prancing in a circle in an arena. but we do them for fun. i didn't see it anywhere than riding double. just all i did was crawl over her back while my sister laid down. 

on a better note HorseOfCourse! you guys did good! it was much easier for me and my sister as she's like half my size! idk how i would do it with someone my size. and your video was the one that inspired me to try the first time! thanks for the idea =)


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm glad that I could inspire you! Everyone else makes it look so easy in the arena then we get out there and look like bafoons. That's our favorite part.  We are going to try really hard to take home that blue ribbon next year, I will be sure to post!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i wish we had fun classes around here like that... it sometimes makes me wish we boarded our horses. i hope you bring that blue ribbon home! and be sure to post the success video!

i'll hopefully get it on video when my sis get it right again, well hopefully.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Haha, awesome vid! In a world where everyone is so obsessed with safety, it's almost a guilty pleasure to just watch kids be KIDS! The horse is obviously just one of those gentle souls where you're more likely to get hurt because she tripped then because she did anything mean spirited! We have a half Mustang mare like that, we try EVERYTHING on her and she's just an angel!

We do absolutely everything with our horses, and we gets tons of compliments because you can jump on them from every direction, crawl underneath them, and do tricks hanging off their sides. We like owning quiet horses we don't have to panic over because a small child ran underneath! Obviously you don't WANT that to happen and avoid it, but things happen and I like preparing my horses for EVERY instance!

Here's a vid of us jumping Dove back to back bareback, haha!



We had tried on Flika first, and she was having no part of it as can be observed by THIS video: :lol:



And attempting our flying swing up!


And failing:


And trying on Dove and failing horribly:


Yeah, we have fun! :lol:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG! hilarious videos MM!!! we're gonna have to try the swing up now! but i'll need someone bigger then my sister... hmmm i need to recruit a horse buddy! lol i love having my horse desensitized to everything! she's absolutely wonderful with people. and she is a very kind and gentle soul. it's what makes me love mustangs so much. but you 2 seem liek the kinda girls i'd hang out with because you know how to let loose and just enjoy life for what it is.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> OMG! hilarious videos MM!!! we're gonna have to try the swing up now! but i'll need someone bigger then my sister... hmmm i need to recruit a horse buddy! lol i love having my horse desensitized to everything! she's absolutely wonderful with people. and she is a very kind and gentle soul. it's what makes me love mustangs so much. but you 2 seem liek the kinda girls i'd hang out with because you know how to let loose and just enjoy life for what it is.


It's funny because we've been told we're lunatics and we have a death wish but it seems so silly. We're both farm raised and farm tough - we've HAD the accidents, the hammered thumbs, the broken bones. I've been around horses long enough that I'm fairly confident goofing off with our virtually bombproof backyard horses is LESS dangerous then doing top level eventing for example. It's all in perspective - obviously I'm not going to run out and do this to my 3 year old! Though she IS coming along nicely, and is going to turn out to be another quiet and unflappable horse!

Oh, and here's Shay-las video of her attempt at tricks! Haha, I haven't tried any yet, I'm not very athletic!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well that looks like such fun! Shay-la must be crazy though! i'd love to try it and i have al lthe faith and trust in the world in my horse! but not in my own muscles to hold me up like that ahaha! i can barely mount bareback from the ground. i'm sure it takes lots of practice. you girls are lucky to be farm raised too! that was my dream childhood. and i didn't get my first horse until 2 years ago. but seeing how i ride and interact with her you'd think i'd known her years. is she doing the tricks with just a normal western saddle? cuz i may try em.. if i dare.. lol


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

How do you get your saddle to stay put? I have the worst time with my saddle staying put for just normal mounting sometimes, and when I tighten it I feel like I'm going to cut my horses in half [I don't really tighten it too tight.. I made that mistake once]..But they fit properly and blah. It's frustrating!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh wow, what a great horse!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

HorseOfCourse said:


> How do you get your saddle to stay put? I have the worst time with my saddle staying put for just normal mounting sometimes, and when I tighten it I feel like I'm going to cut my horses in half [I don't really tighten it too tight.. I made that mistake once]..But they fit properly and blah. It's frustrating!


Well it helps that she's only 120 pounds soaking wet! :lol: I am a 200 pound girl and that is essentially why I am typically the "rider" and not the "trickster" when we are up to our shenanigans. I feel bad just mounting, nevermind trying tricks!

Yes, she's using a normal Western saddle. She really wants a trick saddle, but she's waiting for that, haha.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Macabre your videos are hilarious!

I'm perfectly fine with people fooling around on their [bombproof] horses. What I'm NOT okay with is people doing things that can hurt a horse more than you. (There's a whole thread about this in the videos section.) And general people being stupid and putting the horse in danger. Which you guys, mostly, do not.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

You guys just gave me an idea:twisted:!


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2011)

That is so cute , When I was a kid I had a Tennessee walker that would let me climb all over him , he was nearly 18 hh and I never once upset him . I did fall off once though because i was wearing silky pajama pants and I slid . LOL


----------

